# Range buddy



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

Mississauga is a bit too far for me to get to but at the end of the month I am planning on shooting at the Nook in London for a few hours if you want to get together for a few rounds then....


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

No place to shoot in Mississauga except for OCCS which is pricey and caters mostly to recurves. Next closest is Peel in Brampton, then Halton and Caledon.


----------



## got4low (Apr 29, 2013)

I actually went to OCCS last friday and found out open shoot is only tuesday, thursday, sunday.
Is peel any better?


----------



## got4low (Apr 29, 2013)

kwboom said:


> Mississauga is a bit too far for me to get to but at the end of the month I am planning on shooting at the Nook in London for a few hours if you want to get together for a few rounds then....


Thanks for the offer kwboom.
I will see how my schedule pans out to make it out.


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

Peel is a private members club, but you are allowed to come shoot a few times before joining. There are a number of compound shooters at Peel who are mostly middle aged. I'm one of the younger crowd in my mid 20s. It's a very social club among the regulars if that's what your after.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

If I'm not practicing in my garage I'm at the free public archery range behind The Ontario Science Centre, 15 min drive from my place, but lately my schedule has been busy on the weekends. Almost went this afternoon but had a last minute guest come buy for lunch.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

I shoot compound, both at OCCS and at Peel. 

OCCS is indeed a bit pricey, but worse than that, their summer schedule was terrible. Hopefully that changes now. Also, most of the people there do shoot recurve and everyone minds their own business... meaning not a lot of knowledge sharing. They do some tournaments tho, so you can go and shoot those just to track your progress. They welcome compounders, tho you (and I) may be the only ones shooting compound out of 50+ competitors. 

Peel is great. Very casual and relaxed, and some pretty knowledgeable guys (talking compound). I highly recommend it. Tricky bit at this time of the year is, they only sell yearly memberships and they start January 1st, so you'd be paying for a full year but only getting 4 months. But the compound guys are not into competing, so don't expect to find too many people to go shoot tournaments with. 

I was on the same boat as you about 5 months ago, and because I didn't want to pay the steep hourly rates at OCCS, or drive to Brampton on a regular basis, I built a range in my basement. I only get about 12m, but better than nothing. So I'd say go check out the clubs, but don't rule out shooting at home for the first little while (obviously, if possible). 

Good luck! 



Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## got4low (Apr 29, 2013)

Awesome, thanks a lot guys for the info.
I will give OCCS Another shot just because its 5min. Drive from me. 
But will look into peel for sure.

Basements not a bad idea but I'd be lucky if it was 10yards lol its a townhouse. Plus its newly renovated so my wife wouldn't be to happy hahaha


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

We have a town house as well... from Rec room patio door to the garage door I get 12 yards, there is a door that separates the rec room from the garage. I aim at the garage cement floor when a draw my compound bow just incase there is a release failure. Using a Rinehart 18-1 as my target.


----------



## OCCS-RJ (Mar 8, 2010)

got4low said:


> I actually went to OCCS last friday and found out open shoot is only tuesday, thursday, sunday.
> Is peel any better?


Open Shoot Hours at OCCS

Monday & Wednesday 3pm - 5:30pm
Tuesday and Thursday 3pm - 10pm
Saturday 5pm - 10pm
Sunday 10am - 8pm


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

I'm from Peel and we (compounders) compete a lot. I shoot almost all 3Ds around, and a lot of guys are on podium or by podium  in target. OP, swing by Thurday - Friday night. Or shoot a pm.



bigbadwoolfe said:


> I shoot compound, both at OCCS and at Peel.
> 
> OCCS is indeed a bit pricey, but worse than that, their summer schedule was terrible. Hopefully that changes now. Also, most of the people there do shoot recurve and everyone minds their own business... meaning not a lot of knowledge sharing. They do some tournaments tho, so you can go and shoot those just to track your progress. They welcome compounders, tho you (and I) may be the only ones shooting compound out of 50+ competitors.
> 
> ...


----------



## stykbo (Mar 10, 2009)

I am in Mississauga (Streetsville) and you cant go wrong going to the archers of caledon. Olympic Recurve, Compound, and Barebow (me) all shoot there.


----------

